# Best value for a package deal to New York



## MrMan (30 Jul 2007)

Hi,

I've been checking various hotel breaks in  NY, and am looking to take a break for 2 in late November/early December. I was just wondering does any agent do week long hotel breaks inclusive of flights, accom, airport transfer. I was looking at booking flights and hotels seperately, but bit worried bout getting from airport to hotel, as in would a package deal take out all the stresses involved in organising cabs dealing with directions etc. So in essence package deal (if it exists!) or book seperately. (my budget is reasonable and would like to stay close to city centre). Thanks  in advance


----------



## foxylady (30 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been checking various hotel breaks in NY, and am looking to take a break for 2 in late November/early December. I was just wondering does any agent do week long hotel breaks inclusive of flights, accom, airport transfer. I was looking at booking flights and hotels seperately, but bit worried bout getting from airport to hotel, as in would a package deal take out all the stresses involved in organising cabs dealing with directions etc. So in essence package deal (if it exists!) or book seperately. (my budget is reasonable and would like to stay close to city centre). Thanks in advance


 
Travel agents doing package deals to New York dont provide transport from the airport to the hotel.  Aer Lingus have flights for october at 107 each way which works out at 357 return, so you could book the hotel seperately.


----------



## mell61 (30 Jul 2007)

If you fly into JFK airport, you can easily catch a taxi into the city.    There are flat rates, so pick up a taxi at the official rank (dont' even consider using someone who approaches you in the terminal), and you will be fine.   The last time I used the taxi, there was a 5 min queue, and a despatcher gives you a note confirming the price you should pay.
Checkout www.ny.com for some up to date info.

*"Taxi Cabs*

Taxis into the city take anywhere from 30-60 minutes. They cost $45 "Flat Fare" to Manhattan (as of 2007-07) *NOT* including bridge tolls and tip. Taxis are cash only. Make sure to hail a cab in the designated areas or ask a uniformed airport employee to help you. Generally, it's polite to tip at least a dollar per bag if the taxi driver assists you" 
Its well worth building your own itinerary, cost wise, I've usually saved $100-200 on each trip (4-5 days)  by booking separately the hotel / flights / transfer, and thats gone a long way towards entrance fees to Ellis Island, Statue of Liberty, seeing a Broadway show!


----------



## Yoltan (30 Jul 2007)

mell61 said:


> If you fly into JFK airport, you can easily catch a taxi into the city. There are flat rates, so pick up a taxi at the official rank (dont' even consider using someone who approaches you in the terminal), and you will be fine. The last time I used the taxi, there was a 5 min queue, and a despatcher gives you a note confirming the price you should pay.http://www.


 
Very true. Don't worry about getting a cab. It really couldn't be easier. It was Christmas week when I was there and there was only a very short queue. It's no hassle at all.

If you can get cheap flights I'd do it that way. I think the packages look very dear.


----------



## Firefly (30 Jul 2007)

www.kayak.com are good, as are www.hotels.com (who also do flights).


----------



## miselemeas (30 Jul 2007)

The Travel Department offer a break on 19 November which might suit you, details as follows:
Direct return flights from Dublin to New York with Delta.
Transfer on arrival to your hotel in Manhattan with guide assistance.
*3 nights Superior Tourist Class* hotel accommodation in  midtown Manhattan on a bed and breakfast basis – *Holiday Inn  Midtown*, situated at 440 West 57th Street  [broken link removed]
Half day guided tour of the city.
Transfer from hotel to JFK airport with guide assistance for your return  flight to Dublin.
Flight departs Dublin on Monday morning (0905hrs) and arrives to New York on  Monday morning (1130hrs) Flight departs New York on Thursday evening (1910hrs)  and arrives to Dublin on Friday morning (0705hrs)
Price roughly €885 all inclusive
You could give them a call and see if they intend offering a longer break at your preferred time of travel.

[broken link removed]


----------



## MrMan (31 Jul 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, I can relax with my taxi now! I think I'll try and go the seperate route cause theres bit more variety on offer and would like to stay for around 7 nights its my only chance of a holiday this year so at least a week is a must. Thanks again for the ideas, its all very helpful


----------



## pc7 (31 Jul 2007)

I've stayed in the Mariott on 5th Avenue and they'll arrange a town car to pick and drop you to the airport, same price as a taxi. You lucky thing you'll have a ball!!


----------



## moondance (31 Jul 2007)

miselemeas said:


> The Travel Department offer a break on 19 November which might suit you, details as follows:
> Direct return flights from Dublin to New York with Delta.
> Transfer on arrival to your hotel in Manhattan with guide assistance.
> *3 nights Superior Tourist Class* hotel accommodation in  midtown Manhattan on a bed and breakfast basis – *Holiday Inn  Midtown*, situated at 440 West 57th Street  [broken link removed]
> ...



NOTE: this company uses Delta which has a stop-over at Shannon BOTH ways which is a major pain.


----------



## foxylady (31 Jul 2007)

moondance said:


> NOTE: this company uses Delta which has a stop-over at Shannon BOTH ways which is a major pain.


 

Not to mention its a bit steep for 3 nights


----------



## pc7 (31 Jul 2007)

try continental i've flown with them to new york and found them good value


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jul 2007)

Previous thread on advice on Package deals to N.Y.


----------



## MrMan (31 Jul 2007)

Thanks again we've started to narrow down our choice, can't go mad cause we want at least 7 nights and don't want cockroaches either so the one i'm leaning towards at the moment is 'the Bentley' close to 5th Avenue, central park etc, has anyone had any experience of this place? works out bout €2,200 for 7 nights 2 adults 1st week December.
http://www.hotelbentleynewyork.com


----------



## foxylady (31 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> Thanks again we've started to narrow down our choice, can't go mad cause we want at least 7 nights and don't want cockroaches either so the one i'm leaning towards at the moment is 'the Bentley' close to 5th Avenue, central park etc, has anyone had any experience of this place? works out bout €2,200 for 7 nights 2 adults 1st week December.
> http://www.hotelbentleynewyork.com


 

Try this hotel  [broken link removed]


----------



## MrMan (31 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the tip foxylady, I'm waiting on them to get back to me with available times and rates, it looks really nice


----------



## foxylady (31 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> Thanks for the tip foxylady, I'm waiting on them to get back to me with available times and rates, it looks really nice


 

It is indeed , the decor in bedrooms is a little bit old fashioned but very clean and lovely staff with a restaurant that always seemed to be booked out when we we were there. Also its about 8 mins from times square and is on a nice quiet street in the hells Kitchen Area.


----------



## miselemeas (31 Jul 2007)

Have stayed on several occasions at Fitzpatrick's Manhattan Hotel

[broken link removed]


10-17 December 2007 - €2,337

Great location, efficient friendly staff - highly recommended


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jul 2007)

Have a look on www.tripadvisor.com for reviews on hotels.

Make sure to take out travel insurance.

Best to book hotels directly yourself as booking agences quite often have restricted cancellation charges.

Have a read through the many previous threads on hotel recommendations on AAM.


----------



## MrMan (1 Aug 2007)

I definitely have decisions to make now the Bentley has mixed reviews, fitz and belvedere look nice so i'm gonna keep searching and try and conclude this week, so thanks again for all the tips it has been really helpful


----------



## Joleen (1 Aug 2007)

moondance said:


> NOTE: this company uses Delta which has a stop-over at Shannon BOTH ways which is a major pain.


 
Where is this information? I have booked a flight with Delta Dub-JFK for December and have searched the tickets I received and the Delta website and cannot see any reference to a stopover in Shannon. Can someone please let me know where I can find this out as I thought most airlines had abolished the stop over in Shannon. 

Thanks J


----------



## casameta (1 Aug 2007)

I'll second the Belvedere, very central, huge rooms and they do specials ($199) fairly regularly - enjoy.


----------



## moondance (1 Aug 2007)

Joleen said:


> Where is this information? I have booked a flight with Delta Dub-JFK for December and have searched the tickets I received and the Delta website and cannot see any reference to a stopover in Shannon. Can someone please let me know where I can find this out as I thought most airlines had abolished the stop over in Shannon.
> 
> Thanks J



They don't officially count it as a stopover for some reason although you have to leave the plane in Shannon, go through the US passport control and security checks - eye scans, finger prints, etc. and then re-board the plane - you are there for at least an hour.  We weren't made aware of it until we checked in to Dublin and got 2 sets of boarding cards - one for Dub and one for Shannon. On the main tickets it looks like a direct flight. I'd call them, maybe this has changed but it was only last November I flew there. On the way back we didn't have to get off the plane but we still stopped there and were waiting on the plane for about an hour before taking off again.


----------



## gdf (2 Aug 2007)

Delta Airlines has direct non-stop flights from both Shannon and Dublin to JFK in November - i.e. two aircraft one leaving Shannon at 08.55 and one leaving Dublin at 09.00.


----------



## z108 (3 Aug 2007)

I'm just back from a month touring the USA. I flew back home from JFK in New York and if your accomodation is on the island of Manhattan then theres absolutely no reason for you to take a taxi almost anywhere.
For 5 dollars you can take the airtrain which links JFK airport to the Manhattan subway among other things, fully explained here at this link  http://www.panynj.gov/airtrain .
The Manhattan subway costs only 2 dollars to get inside  and nil cost to exit anywhere you wish. From that point you can get a taxi if the thought of walking 1 or 2 blocks daunts you. Certainly all of the hotels I have seen mentioned thus far are within easy reach 5 or 10 minutes walk of a subway. This of course depends where you are staying but I'd advise you to look at  a subway map http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm of manhattan and check if the subway doesnt have a stop right outside your accomodation.
Not only is it cheaper and faster and you can get a great sense of satisfaction from the challenge of knowing your way around like a New Yorker but  you will also get to observe New Yorkers up close and its also greener too!


----------



## scatriona (3 Aug 2007)

gdf said:


> Delta Airlines has direct non-stop flights from both Shannon and Dublin to JFK in November - i.e. two aircraft one leaving Shannon at 08.55 and one leaving Dublin at 09.00.


 
I flew 9am DUB-JFK flt. last week on Delta and there was no stop-over in Shannon

S


----------

